# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Those who think Justin Amash is just seeking attention couldnt be more wrong

## Warlord

Jack Hunter article:

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/o...-be-more-wrong

It's on http://www.DrudgeReport.com

----------


## Danke

Jack Hunter has never been known to seek attention...

----------


## oyarde

> Jack Hunter has never been known to seek attention...


who is jack hunter ?

----------


## axiomata

drudge has been covering amash favorably ... even pushed a link to the latest RP Liberty Report yesterday

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Jack Hunter has never been known to seek attention...


It's not about Jack Hunter. It's about the meat of the article.

I don't follow the media aspect of Amash so I wouldn't have known if he's seeking attention or not. The article shows Amash isn't seeking the spotlight. Or maybe he's just not very good at doing so.

No doubt the left leaning media wants Amash on so they can bash Trump. Good for Amash for not falling for it.

----------


## RonZeplin

> who is jack hunter ?



aka, The Southern Avenger.  Never learned the PC lingo & New York Values.

----------


## timosman

> aka, The Southern Avenger.  Never learned the PC lingo & New York Values.


What a terrible person.

----------


## timosman

What a great article. Amash is not seeking attention. I wouldn't know what to think if it wasn't for this important detail.

----------


## Warlord

> drudge has been covering amash favorably ... even pushed a link to the latest RP Liberty Report yesterday


I saw that and its rare Drudge links to a full YouTube video like that.  I was very pleased indeed.

----------


## KEEF

... and here is  Amash’s rebuttal for people asking why he never called out Obama.
https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...347799553?s=21

----------


## nikcers

This is why Rand is better on this issue still




> RAND PAUL: Absolutely. *I'm a supporter of the president, I'm really a supporter of every American whether you're a Republican donor, Democrat donor, activist politically, you should not be targeted by your government. If this happens, from now on the new normal will be, that administrations will go after their enemies.* We've had a problem with that in our country before. That is why we had reforms. Right now this shows me, the whole Trump investigation shows me we need more reforms. It is about trying to control the government. Government, they say power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely. We need to limit the power of the government to spy on Americans. The president may do some of this. I'm working with him on ideas, if they want to look at foreign intelligence, look at an American, they have to go to public court, the district court here in New York, in public, say we have probable cause we want to investigate an American. Otherwise, it shouldn't happen. *They abused the FISA system which is supposed to be about going after foreign spies, to go after an American campaign.* *This is a terrible abuse of power and I want to be part of making sure it never happens to anybody again.*






> *RAND PAUL: Libertarians like myself for a long time said the intelligence community has too much power. We're very concerned that the CIA or FBI could be investigating Americans for political purposes. That has long been our complaint. I don't understand a libertarian who would take the investigation and say we should pursue it and impeach the president. It is against everything libertarians are for.*

----------


## loveshiscountry

> ... and here is  Amash’s rebuttal for people asking why he never called out Obama.
> https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...347799553?s=21


Thanks for providing us with information that unfortunately some have forgotten.

----------


## nikcers

Amash should respond to Rand Paul than, if he wants to act like a libetarian than he should tweet Rand and say he is wrong when Rand says he is unlibertarian. The Mueller report and Trump investigation was not an abuse of power and it wasnt an abuse of FISA and that it wasn't used to go after political enemies. I'm not expecting him to though.

----------


## ATruepatriot

“While we recognize that the man did not actually steal any horses, he is obviously guilty of trying to resist being hanged for it.”

Re: Better known as ‘self-defense’

Coming next....

Defendants pleading “Not Guilty” will be charged with obstruction.

Juries that acquit a criminal defendant will be charged with obstruction.

----------


## nikcers

> “While we recognize that the man did not actually steal any horses, he is obviously guilty of trying to resist being hanged for it.”
> 
> Re: Better known as ‘self-defense’
> 
> Coming next....
> 
> Defendants pleading “Not Guilty” will be charged with obstruction.
> 
> Juries that acquit a criminal defendant will be charged with obstruction.


Clinton could run Trump over with a tank and the TDS people would cheer.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Clinton could run Trump over with a tank and the TDS people would cheer.


Last couple days I thought about what is happening here on this libertarian board. And I don't think it is TDS, I think the Libertarians want the Dems and communism so that there will finally be physical unrest and revolt. They want to see it all burn down and reset, but it doesn't work that way and not happen like that. If anything It will only reset to a even worse situation. Just not enough forethought.

----------


## fcreature

> Thanks for providing us with information that unfortunately some have forgotten.


Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of impeachment in any of these tweets he linked to. Not anything close even. Weird!

----------


## nikcers

> Last couple days I thought about what is happening here on this libertarian board. And I don't think it is TDS, I think the Libertarians want the Dems and communism so that there will finally be physical unrest and revolt. They want to see it all burn down and reset, but it doesn't work that way and not happen like that. If anything It will only reset to a even worse situation. Just not enough forethought.


I think some of the libertarians are contrarians that would oppose Ron Paul because he wasn't pure enough. I don't think they just want to watch the world burn I just think they want the world to be made completely in their own image of perfect.

----------


## fcreature

> “While we recognize that the man did not actually steal any horses, he is obviously guilty of trying to resist being hanged for it.”
> 
> Re: Better known as ‘self-defense’
> 
> Coming next....
> 
> Defendants pleading “Not Guilty” will be charged with obstruction.
> 
> Juries that acquit a criminal defendant will be charged with obstruction.


But what if this man *thought* about telling his lawyer to tell people he did not steal any horses.

THEN he's definitely guilty. HANG HIM!

....

This is really just so pathetic.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> I think some of the libertarians are contrarians that would oppose Ron Paul because he wasn't pure enough. I don't think they just want to watch the world burn I just think they want the world to be made completely in their own image of perfect.


The only truly pure man I have ever heard of was Jesus Christ. And even he was not infallible because he created man.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of impeachment in any of these tweets he linked to. Not anything close even. Weird!


Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of why impeachment is a big deal when it has no legs and Amash has called out Obama many times before. That people think it's a big deal is weird!

----------


## nikcers

> The only truly pure man I have ever heard of was Jesus Christ. And even he was not infallible because he created man.


Its not really a logical thought, I think its an emotional argument that originates from their love for the country and love is blind. People like that tend to be taken advantage of by others who have ulterior motives.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Its not really a logical thought, I think its an emotional argument that originates from their love for the country and love is blind. People like that tend to be taken advantage of by others who have ulterior motives.


Love for country? Who?

----------


## nikcers

> Love for country? Who?


LOL, actually wasn't meaning anyone specific. Think of it like how some people are with their daughter. They get so protective and say they can't date anyone until they are 30 and are super defensive and are against anyone dating them who isn't their ideal of perfect.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> LOL, actually wasn't meaning anyone specific. Think of it like how some people are with their daughter. They get so protective and say they can't date anyone until they are 30 and are super defensive and are against anyone dating them who isn't their ideal of perfect.


OK I understand. Because I was about to argue with you for claiming many at all have a love for country. More like they have a love for self over country let alone family.

----------


## nikcers

> OK I understand. Because I was about to argue with you for claiming many at all have a love for country. More like they have a love for self over country let alone family.


How can people love their self and family if they let their country they live in to turn into a $#@!hole

----------


## KEEF

> Thanks for providing us with information that unfortunately some have forgotten.


You bet!  It seems that this forum has really shifted from what it started out as circa 2008.

----------


## nikcers

> You bet!  It seems that this forum has really shifted from what it started out as circa 2008.


yeah it has shifted a lot since i joined the forum too, we never used to argue about the fourth amendment.

----------


## timosman

> Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of why impeachment is a big deal when it has no legs and Amash has called out Obama many times before. That people think it's a big deal is weird!


That's quite mental gymnastics you pulled here.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> How can people love their self and family if they let their country they live in to turn into a $#@!hole


As long as they are not personally inconvenienced they don't care. Problem is one leads to the other and they just don't see it, they have some idea they are insulated and immune from the end result. I wonder how many can truly say that right now they could live completely independent and not reliant on society and infrastructure? Until then, whatever happens to this country happens to them also like it or not.

----------


## nikcers

> As long as they are not personally inconvenienced they don't care. Problem is one leads to the other and they just don't see it, they have some idea they are insulated and immune from the end result. I wonder how many can truly say that right now they could live completely independent and not reliant on society and infrastructure? Until then, whatever happens to this country happens to them also like it or not.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> ... and here is  Amashs rebuttal for people asking why he never called out Obama.
> https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...347799553?s=21


Thanks, he just helped prove that he didn't call for impeachment over much worse crimes than he claims (falsely) Trump committed.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of why impeachment is a big deal when it has no legs and Amash has called out Obama many times before. That people think it's a big deal is weird!


If Amash helps create this precedent it can be used against ordinary people to prosecute them for "obstruction" that never happened.

----------


## timosman

> If Amash helps create this precedent it can be used against ordinary people to prosecute them for "obstruction" that never happened.


Look, $#@!ing with people is not a big deal. It all will get sorted out at the end. Why don't you let us do our thing and if we are wrong, we are wrong?

----------


## timosman

Tom Brokaw on impeachment now vs. in the past.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Look, $#@!ing with people is not a big deal. It all will get sorted out at the end. Why don't you let us do our thing and if we are wrong, we are wrong?


Tyranny is GOOD as long as it is aimed at people we don't like, right?

----------


## timosman

> Tyranny is GOOD as long as it is aimed at people we don't like, right?


It is not really a tyranny, comrade. More like reeducation.

----------


## Stratovarious

> It is not really a tyranny, comrade. More like reeducation.


''Fun camps for adults'' Hilary

----------


## Stratovarious

> Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of why impeachment is a big deal when it has no legs and Amash has called out Obama many times before. That people think it's a big deal is weird!


How many times has he called for Ofkme's impeachment , not counting zero as a number.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> How many times has he called for Ofkme's impeachment , not counting zero as a number.


How many times can you ignore what I said while repeating what you've read?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> If Amash helps create this precedent it can be used against ordinary people to prosecute them for "obstruction" that never happened.


Prove it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Prove it.


Find one precedent like this that hasn't been turned against the common people.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Prove it.


Prove it won't.

And explain why tyranny and injustice is justifiable because it is aimed at someone you don't like and you think it won't come back to haunt you.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of why impeachment is a big deal when it has no legs and Amash has called out Obama many times before. That people think it's a big deal is weird!





> How many times has he called for Ofkme's impeachment , not counting zero as a number.





> How many times can you ignore what I said while repeating what you've read?


lol , I called you on what you said, yet you bich.........you said something else ((?), why tf would I care, after reading 
your comment here, who cares.....

When did Amash call for his impeachment .... : )

----------


## loveshiscountry

> lol , I called you on what you said, yet you bich........


lol, No you didn't, you just cowardly deflected from my comment while I specifically addressed yours. Spelling it bich  lol




> .you said something else ((?), why tf would I care, after reading 
> your comment here, who cares.....


If you don't care then why are you responding? Trying so hard to be right instead of caring about the truth. Who cares? Who? lol You don't get to speak for others. 




> When did Amash call for his impeachment .... : )


Your made up, absurd scenario about what may happen if there was an actual call for impeach, which isn't going to happen unless something drastic changes, was just that. A weak, laughable "the sky is falling" that only a drama queen like yourself could come up with. The sky isn't falling chicken little.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Find one precedent like this that hasn't been turned against the common people.


Again, prove it. Don't deflect. Don't ask me to unprove something you made up

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Prove it won't.
> 
> And explain why tyranny and injustice is justifiable because it is aimed at someone you don't like and you think it won't come back to haunt you.


Prove something you made up? Nothing to do with who I like or don't like. That's just something silly you've made up. Yet again.

----------


## nikcers

> Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of why impeachment is a big deal when it has no legs and Amash has called out Obama many times before. That people think it's a big deal is weird!


impeachment is a pretty big deal because it gives credibility to a hoax that is tearing our country apart. If you think tearing the country apart isn't a big deal than you are out of touch.

----------


## nikcers

Rand Paul gets shot at and has his ribs broken by liberals who believe in this big lie that democrats cooked up, but its no big deal to perpetuate it because $#@! civility.

----------


## timosman

> impeachment is a pretty big deal because it gives credibility to a hoax that is tearing our country apart. If you think tearing the country apart isn't a big deal than you are out of touch.


+rep

----------


## loveshiscountry

> impeachment is a pretty big deal because it gives credibility to a hoax that is tearing our country apart. If you think tearing the country apart isn't a big deal than you are out of touch.


And what does that have to do with something that isn't going to happen? That you think it even has legs or is going to happen, that cats and dogs are going to live together, then you are out of touch.

----------


## TER

> And what does that have to do with something that isn't going to happen? That you think it even has legs or is going to happen, that cats and dogs are going to live together, then you are out of touch.


If Amash took this vocal position thinking it would aid in impeaching the President, then he is doing this nation a great disservice by helping it plunge deeper into the DS hands. 

If Amash took this vocal position thinking it wasn’t going to really lead to impeachment, then he is doing it for self-serving reasons which might  backfire and cause him to possibly lose his seat. 

Either way, it was and continues to be a stupid move and I hope Rand or someone else can convince him to stop it.

All he is doing is making libertarianism be the butt of jokes.

----------


## nikcers

> And what does that have to do with something that isn't going to happen? That you think it even has legs or is going to happen, that cats and dogs are going to live together, then you are out of touch.


It already happened, they are radicalizing leftist into thinking that they are doing their patriotic duty because they think their government was overthrown by a foreign enemy. You might as well be shooting at Rand Paul youself with your advocacy of this hoax that perpetuates this hatred.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> It already happened, they are radicalizing leftist into thinking that they are doing their patriotic duty because they think their government was overthrown by a foreign enemy. You might as well be shooting at Rand Paul youself with your advocacy of this hoax that perpetuates this hatred.


I'd rather shoot at your drama queen hyperbole.
Plus I'm not advocating for it and you have no proof. That's just you making things up. It's a pussy move.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> If Amash took this vocal position thinking it would aid in impeaching the President, then he is doing this nation a great disservice by helping it plunge deeper into the DS hands. 
> 
> If Amash took this vocal position thinking it wasn’t going to really lead to impeachment, then he is doing it for self-serving reasons which might  backfire and cause him to possibly lose his seat. 
> 
> Either way, it was and continues to be a stupid move and I hope Rand or someone else can convince him to stop it.
> 
> All he is doing is making libertarianism be the butt of jokes.


No one yet has explained to me how something without legs plunges us into the hands of the deep state.

----------


## nikcers

> I'd rather shoot at your drama queen hyperbole.
> Plus I'm not advocating for it and you have no proof. That's just you making things up. It's a pussy move.


That's not a hyperbole, the liberals laughed when he had his ribs broken because they have been hoaxed into thinking the government has been taken over by a foreign entity. You are the one not taking it seriously when Sen Rand Paul is getting shot at and having his ribs broken.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> That's not a hyperbole, the liberals laughed when he had his ribs broken because they have been hoaxed into thinking the government has been taken over by a foreign entity. You are the one not taking it seriously when Sen Rand Paul is getting shot at and having his ribs broken.


sigh... I haven't mentioned anything about Rand being shot.  Where do you live that has Happy Hour this early?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> No one yet has explained to me how something without legs plunges us into the hands of the deep state.


For that matter, I don't see how it plunges us into the hands of the deep state if it does have legs either. The only explanation anyone has given is a bunch of guilt by association garbage that makes no real sense.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Prove it.


prove a theoretical discussion about what might happen in the future?

----------


## nikcers

> sigh... I haven't mentioned anything about Rand being shot.  Where do you live that has Happy Hour this early?


What do you think they are doing this for, this is radicalizing the left with hatred towards people, they even promoted on the left media that Rand was Trumps friend so they could target him. Why are you pretending like its not a big deal when all of these years later people still think the moon landing didn't happen because people propagate conspiracies and I don't care that people think the moon landing was fake I care that they are using this conspiracy to go after people like Rand Paul, to radicalize leftists against us and tear the country apart so we can't even talk to eachother anymore.

----------


## dannno

> Again, prove it. Don't deflect. Don't ask me to unprove something you made up


The analogy I gave before was if a guy was falsely accused of rape by two women at his home, one woman says she was raped and the other woman says she heard it from the next room. But there is also a third woman who was there that night and left with the two women and she is 100% sure it could not have happened as they were all together the entire night until they left. She is scared to testify because she is shy and doesn't want to get wrapped up in court, and her friends are trying to get her to falsely testify against him (although there is no proof of this, we know it to be happening). 

The question is, if the guy calls up the third girl and says he will take her on a cruise if she goes in and testifies and tells the truth in court, is that obstruction of justice? Bribing a witness? No, of course not.. he IS innocent. He isn't bribing her to do something against the law and lie, he is just trying to get the truth to come out. That is aiding justice. 

Trump didn't do anything to obstruct justice. Trump was innocent. Everything he did was in order to help aid justice, so you can't say he obstructed justice. He was trying to save money and time and stop dragging his name through the dirt by people who WE KNOW did illegal $#@! to start the investigation in the first place. 

Anybody who is on Amash's side on this one is not thinking clearly. It's called TDS.

----------


## Stratovarious

> lol, No you didn't, you just cowardly deflected from my comment while I specifically addressed yours. Spelling it bich  lol
> 
> If you don't care then why are you responding? Trying so hard to be right instead of caring about the truth. Who cares? Who? lol You don't get to speak for others. 
> 
> Your made up, absurd scenario about what may happen if there was an actual call for impeach, which isn't going to happen unless something drastic changes, was just that. A weak, laughable "the sky is falling" that only a drama queen like yourself could come up with. The sky isn't falling chicken little.



Blsht again, I responded to what you wrote, period, had I read anything else yours I 
might have responded to what you wrote, however you have proven today and yesterday that
there is no point in reading any of your blsht.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> What do you think they are doing this for, this is radicalizing the left with hatred towards people, they even promoted on the left media that Rand was Trumps friend so they could target him. Why are you pretending like its not a big deal when all of these years later people still think the moon landing didn't happen because people propagate conspiracies and I don't care that people think the moon landing was fake I care that they are using this conspiracy to go after people like Rand Paul, to radicalize leftists against us and tear the country apart so we can't even talk to eachother anymore.


The moon landing? lol Thanks for proving my point. Quit acting like people are giving the fake moon landers any credibility. Like I said, you're seeing too much into it.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> The analogy I gave before was if a guy was falsely accused of rape by two women at his home, one woman says she was raped and the other woman says she heard it from the next room. But there is also a third woman who was there that night and left with the two women and she is 100% sure it could not have happened as they were all together the entire night until they left. She is scared to testify because she is shy and doesn't want to get wrapped up in court, and her friends are trying to get her to falsely testify against him (although there is no proof of this, we know it to be happening). 
> 
> The question is, if the guy calls up the third girl and says he will take her on a cruise if she goes in and testifies and tells the truth in court, is that obstruction of justice? Bribing a witness? No, of course not.. he IS innocent. He isn't bribing her to do something against the law and lie, he is just trying to get the truth to come out. That is aiding justice. 
> 
> Trump didn't do anything to obstruct justice. Trump was innocent. Everything he did was in order to help aid justice, so you can't say he obstructed justice. He was trying to save money and time and stop dragging his name through the dirt by people who WE KNOW did illegal $#@! to start the investigation in the first place. 
> 
> Anybody who is on Amash's side on this one is not thinking clearly. It's called TDS.


Agreed. A joke investigation in search of a crime. Of course the left wanted the investigation
But how many on the right are on Amashs side? Impeachment is going nowhere. It's close to non existent. That's my point.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Blsht again, I responded to what you wrote, period, had I read anything else yours I 
> might have responded to what you wrote, however you have proven today and yesterday that
> there is no point in reading any of your blsht.


Translation, you got nothing of value to add, period. Bishy? lol Stop with the childish words.  Trying so hard to be right instead of looking for thetruth.

Again try and man up and answer this. Why bother with all the drama when the impeachment has no legs?

----------


## timosman

> Agreed. A joke investigation in search of a crime. Of course the left wanted the investigation
> But how many on the right are on Amashs side? Plus impeachment is going nowhere. It's close to non existent.


Don't encourage the deranged.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Don't encourage the deranged.


I think that's the best thing to do. Not much of value has been added in the plethora of follow up posts by Bishy boy.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Translation, you got nothing of value to add, period. Bishy? lol Stop with the childish words.  Trying so hard to be right instead of looking for thetruth.
> 
> Again try and man up and answer this. Why bother with all the drama when the impeachment has no legs?



The drama is yours, you talk out of your ass, then pretend you said something else, with 30 biching posts
trying to twist your own words into something else.

You punkt' yourself with your first idiotic post that you couldn't back up.

We're going to have to change your name;
LOVESHITINGONCOUNTRY

----------


## loveshiscountry

> The drama is yours, you talk out of your ass, then pretend you said something else


Make something else up.




> with 30 biching posts
> trying to twist your own words into something else.


Aaaand you did  lol




> You punkt' yourself with your first idiotic post that you couldn't back up.


Yes I did. That's just you making things up because you don't have a leg to stand on.




> We're going to have to change your name;
> LOVESHITINGONCOUNTRY


How long did it take for you to think that up?

I'm not the crazed theatrical stalker following a poster around and spelling words like bichy.

Like your posts it's a nothing burger. I hope you don't have a wife or girlfriend. That poor thing hasn't been with a man in ages.  waaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Cleaner44

> The analogy I gave before was if a guy was falsely accused of rape by two women at his home, one woman says she was raped and the other woman says she heard it from the next room. But there is also a third woman who was there that night and left with the two women and she is 100% sure it could not have happened as they were all together the entire night until they left. She is scared to testify because she is shy and doesn't want to get wrapped up in court, and her friends are trying to get her to falsely testify against him (although there is no proof of this, we know it to be happening). 
> 
> The question is, if the guy calls up the third girl and says he will take her on a cruise if she goes in and testifies and tells the truth in court, is that obstruction of justice? Bribing a witness? No, of course not.. he IS innocent. He isn't bribing her to do something against the law and lie, he is just trying to get the truth to come out. That is aiding justice. 
> 
> Trump didn't do anything to obstruct justice. Trump was innocent. Everything he did was in order to help aid justice, so you can't say he obstructed justice. He was trying to save money and time and stop dragging his name through the dirt by people who WE KNOW did illegal $#@! to start the investigation in the first place. 
> 
> Anybody who is on Amash's side on this one is not thinking clearly. It's called TDS.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dannno again.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Like I responded elsewhere to this line of defense. I see no mention of why impeachment is a big deal when it has no legs and Amash has called out Obama many times before. That people think it's a big deal is weird!





> How many times has he called for Ofkme's impeachment , not counting zero as a number.


So , you're going to bich again , you said *something else,* _somewhere,_ and we're supposed
to read all of your tripe , and guess at wtf you're really saying  lmao .


I don't read your garbage, not sure why I even read this one, will make a note of it.

There's no 3d chess in your bag, not even a full set of checkers.

: )

----------


## loveshiscountry

> So , you're going to bich again , you said *something else,* _somewhere,_ and we're supposed
> to read all of your tripe , and guess at wtf you're really saying  lmao .


Post #21 in this thread, Not that you care about the truth.
insert fake lol
insert the clever word bichy





> I don't read your garbage, not sure why I even read this one, will make a note of it.


Make up your mind. Do you or don't you read it?




> There's no 3d chess in your bag, not even a full set of checkers.
> 
> : )


Because unlike you, I don't play games

----------


## Stratovarious

> Post #21 in this thread, Not that you care about the truth.
> insert fake lol
> insert the clever word bichy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind. Do you or don't you read it?
> 
> ...


*You just did.* 
Had your first response been linked to something that would/might  clarify your apparent idiocy
I would have 'run' to it, but now, just fo, I could _care ..._

----------


## loveshiscountry

> *You just did.*


*Keep making things up* 




> Had your first response been linked to something that would/might  clarify your apparent idiocy


The only idiocy is thinking someone will believe your bs. You missed the explanation and are not man enough to admit when you are wrong. Like I said, I hope you don't have a significant other, they haven't been with a man in ages




> I would have 'run' to it, but now, just fo, I could _care ..._


Translation You're too busy trying to be right instead of looking for the truth. Just like when you said don't read my posts which is a lie since you respond to them. Gutless

----------


## timosman

> *Keep making things up* 
> 
> The only idiocy is thinking someone will believe your bs. You missed the explanation and are not man enough to admit when you are wrong. Like I said, I hope you don't have a significant other, they haven't been with a man in ages
> 
> Translation You're too busy trying to be right instead of looking for the truth. Just like when you said don't read my posts which is a lie since you respond to them. Gutless


Did you forget to take your meds?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Did you forget to take your meds?


Did you forget to care about the truth?
Answer is yes

I'm embarrassed for you.

----------

